# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box  New Jigs For China Iphone 5 High copy Have Stock!!!:D

## mohamed73

New Jigs Add in The Dragon For Iphone 5 High copy Phone 
pics uploading.... 
in face,Iphone 5 High copy Start in the market
before they are use the Iphone 4 or Nokia N97 5Pin Connecter
But Now,hot seller is Iphone 5 With Iphone 5 USB Connecter 
So We are Hope you can made money at First time *Dragon New Connect P-08B Connecter First In the World!!!*   *This Connecter working with all Jigs cable
Because of the Jigs idea is form GPGIndustries!!!  * Some Pics for P-08B before PS

----------

